# Young family of 4 thinking of making the move.



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello everyone, some advice please!

Me and my wife are thinking of moving to Spain on a permanent arrangement and are looking for some advice on how and where to go, and wether its a good idea or not, based on current economic situations.

I am 26, my wife 27 and have 2 young daughters under the age of 6. We love Spain, and would love the opportunity to move.

I am a fully qualified plumbing and heating engineer in the UK with 6 years on-the-job experience, so that would be the area of work I'd be looking to get into in Spain. My wife has experience in contracts handling for an energy supplier in the UK, but hasn't worked for some years as she has been a full time mother.

Any advice, encouragement, warnings, key areas to look at would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

How's your Spanish?


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Pretty basic to be honest, was hoping to learn alongside our children and develop with them.

Is the language barrier going to cause real problems?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sllewnomis said:


> Pretty basic to be honest, was hoping to learn alongside our children and develop with them.
> 
> Is the language barrier going to cause real problems?


the main issue will be the high unemployment in Spain

the fact that you don't speak Spanish will make it even harder for you - you will be effectively limiting your potential client base tremendously - even in an area like where I live with 25% Brits - you're limiting your base to 25% of the population, & in any case, the majority of those will use either local Spanish trades people or long-established non-Spanish

also, your qualifications wouldn't necessarily be recognised here, either


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

sllewnomis said:


> Is the language barrier going to cause real problems?


It will if you're hoping to find work to make a living! Spain is awash with plumbers and many of them are out of work!

I don't want to put an immediate dampener on your hopes and dreams because everything is possible if you want it enough but in my opinion you're going to be really up against it to eek a living in Spain in your chosen profession. Particularly if you don't speak fluent Spanish.

By all means do all the necessary research and crunch the numbers but be pragmatic enough to accept your dream of living in Spain may not be possible in the current economic climate.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> It will if you're hoping to find work to make a living! Spain is awash with plumbers and many of them are out of work!
> 
> I don't want to put an immediate dampener on your hopes and dreams because everything is possible if you want it enough but in my opinion you're going to be really up against it to eek a living in Spain in your chosen profession. Particularly if you don't speak fluent Spanish.
> 
> By all means do all the necessary research and crunch the numbers but be pragmatic enough to accept your dream of living in Spain may not be possible in the current economic climate.


That is all true apart from this statement: 'Everything is possible if you want it enough' because we all know that just isn't the case.

I don't know how people can believe things like that. Anyone gullible enough to think it's true could end up in a lot of trouble. Coincidentally, I'm now reading a book about Fred Goodwin, who believed he could make anything happen if he wanted it to. We all know what happened to him...and the bank he ran into the ground which we are now keeping afloat.

I've wanted a lot of things in my life very badly but they didn't happen. Not because I didn't want them enough but because circumstances prevented them from happening. It's called life.

But the rest of what you say is sound advice. There are a lot of unemployed Spanish plumbers and air-con people around here as well as established ones in precarious employment and if I needed the services of such people it is these established local people I'd look to.


----------



## sllewnomis (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok everyone, thank you all for your honesty and advice. I thought the majority of what everyone has said but thought I should get to hear it from you guys first.

Maybe take a look at it again in a year or so, get on a language course first!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

Actually of all the trades, I think plumbers stand most chance, assuming they can turn their hand to wells, bore holes, blocked sewerage pipes and the like. The way houses are built here is totally different to the UK, and the plumbing (as far as I can see) is also different 

Davexf


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep poor old Fred. He's down to his last few score million. 

I hope he knows how to do a bit of plumbing in case a pipe leaks.



mrypg9 said:


> That is all true apart from this statement: 'Everything is possible if you want it enough' because we all know that just isn't the case.
> 
> I don't know how people can believe things like that. Anyone gullible enough to think it's true could end up in a lot of trouble. Coincidentally, I'm now reading a book about Fred Goodwin, who believed he could make anything happen if he wanted it to. We all know what happened to him...and the bank he ran into the ground which we are now keeping afloat.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There's also the issue that plumbing in Spain is very different from plumbing in the UK and central heating is fairly rare. This doesn't help an easy transition for you.

A few fact finding missions may be needed, to get an idea, before doing anything??


Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Horlics said:


> Yep poor old Fred. He's down to his last few score million.
> 
> I hope he knows how to do a bit of plumbing in case a pipe leaks.


Oh yes, Fred is alright.
Shame about the millions world-wide who lost out because of his greed and stupidity, though, including my son and dil who had considerable shares in RBS and lost heavily.
But they were lucky compared to others.
Fred's choice of corporate motto at RBS was 'Make it happen'. Better choice might have been 'Should it happen?'

The OP, in deciding to postpone his plan, is showing more foresight, thought and consideration for possible adverse outcomes than Fearless Fred, or indeed those who have a surfeit of unbounded optimism about employment prospects in countries still in crisis.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

sllewnomis said:


> Hello everyone, some advice please!
> 
> Me and my wife are thinking of moving to Spain on a permanent arrangement and are looking for some advice on how and where to go, and wether its a good idea or not, based on current economic situations.
> 
> ...


Words of (false) encouragement are not in short supply when you consider a move to obtain work in Spain. Before you even think of moving you need (a) Plenty of back-up money (b) Be able to Speak Spanish fluently. That is the end of my encouragement.

Now for the reality. Unemployment is in the high twenties in Spain and in the high thirties (percentages) on the Costas. I have already included plumbing in my list of "Not Needed" in Spain. For the record please also include Hairdressers, Beauticians, Mechanics, Block Layers, Plasterers, Barbers, Taxi Drivers, Van Drivers, Electricians, Clerical Workers, Carpenters and nearly every other trade.

I think you might be getting the message . . . and you've got kids. If you are not getting the message you have the same chance as a hot air balloon armed with a pea shooter against a fully armed RAF jump jet.

Please accept my apologies for giving the truth.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Youth unemployment here (ages 15-24) was 53·5% in April. It won't be much different for anyone under 30, alas.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jun 7, 2014)

sllewnomis said:


> Hello everyone, some advice please!
> 
> Me and my wife are thinking of moving to Spain on a permanent arrangement and are looking for some advice on how and where to go, and wether its a good idea or not, based on current economic situations.
> 
> ...



Hi family of four and welcome!

We are a family of four about to sell our property here and emigrate to sunny Spain.. 

We have had to ask ourselves the same questions you have asked yourself and have still decided to come. Life is what you make of it in my eyes.. If you are willing to settle for a little less and work a little harder, diversify and adapt then the world is your oyster! 

We plan to buy in the Caspe-Maella-Rafales triangle in Northern Spain a few hours west of Barcelona. A small finca which hopefully we'll be able to become reasonably self sufficient, grow some veg, rear some chickens, harvest the suns rays etc.. All very romantic sounding but definitely a lot of hard work. There is an up and coming community of expats in the area and we really love the look and feel of the region.

Have a look on finca casa aragon and check some of property's. They are certainly cheap and I'm sure this trend won't continue once the rest of Europe becomes more fiscally stable.

As for the language barrier, start learning now! Try to immerse yourselves it and makes a game of it with the kids, we have and we've come on leaps and bounds!

Work is going to be a tough one.. But We'll be needing a plumber when we get there lol! How are your septic tank building skills?

Good luck and best wishes

A family of four ;-)


----------



## Alun (Sep 13, 2013)

vwdirtboy said:


> Hi family of four and welcome!
> 
> We are a family of four about to sell our property here and emigrate to sunny Spain..
> 
> ...


How are you going to register for residencia (meet the financial requirements) and afford healthcare etc, please? I"m fascinated!


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

........and get the children educated?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

vwdirtboy said:


> Hi family of four and welcome!
> 
> We are a family of four about to sell our property here and emigrate to sunny Spain..
> 
> ...


A lovely idea and if you've done this in the UK, then you will at least be prepared for how harsh it might me. As pointed out, you'll need to prove income and healthcare provision to enable you to become residents. So hopefully you'll be able to do that

Jo xxx


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

If I was going to buy some land it would be for commercial purposes like industrial scale to get some income. Living like a pauper with a small holding IMO is a sure way to have fights and make your children miserable.

I have watched countless programs on TV about this and after about 2 years or less the reality of what they have done dawns on them. You have to think about small things like getting diesel for the car, haggle with people to survive and because your land does not produce enough you do not have enough to live on.

Get small holding and having some income earned via the web is a good idea, being a romantic hippy will just eat up your savings, end in divorce and once the work involved becomes apparent will make you miserable too.

My tiler is hard as nails, he was born out of the earth we joke, he has a finca which he enjoys but he still needs to do building work to survive. Be smart you might make it but do not live off the land alone.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

maxd said:


> If I was going to buy some land it would be for commercial purposes like industrial scale to get some income. Living like a pauper with a small holding IMO is a sure way to have fights and make your children miserable.
> 
> I have watched countless programs on TV about this and after about 2 years or less the reality of what they have done dawns on them. You have to think about small things like getting diesel for the car, haggle with people to survive and because your land does not produce enough you do not have enough to live on.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't agree with your political comments but that is very sound sense.


----------



## vwdirtboy (Jun 7, 2014)

Alun said:


> How are you going to register for residencia (meet the financial requirements) and afford healthcare etc, please? I"m fascinated!


Just to put your minds at ease so you don't all have restless nights worrying about us.. We are financially secure and won't be needing to find employment


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vwdirtboy said:


> Just to put your minds at ease so you don't all have restless nights worrying about us.. We are financially secure and won't be needing to find employment


Which, I'm sure you will acknowledge, makes your situation completely different from sllewnomi.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

vwdirtboy said:


> Just to put your minds at ease so you don't all have restless nights worrying about us.. We are financially secure and won't be needing to find employment


Then perhaps all you have to worry about is the Spanish tax system, and how to keep your wealth away from their greedy hands!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Then perhaps all you have to worry about is the Spanish tax system, and how to keep your wealth away from their greedy hands!


I'd be interested to know why you describe the Spanish tax authorities as 'greedy .
Do you have evidence to prove that they operate differently from any other state tax collection agency?
I would most certainly describe HMRC as not only greedy but incompetent as they are currently demanding well over £1500 in allegedly unpaid tax which we can prove we do not owe.
Or is this just another attempt to depict Spain as nothing but a pair of grasping hands intent on depriving British immigrants of their ( according to you meagre) fortunes?

I do not think the vast majority of British immigrants share your view or your many concerns about life here. Loose up and enjoy what many would see as your privileged life in Spain....and please, no more playing that old tune about plutocrats on government pensions.


----------



## tsharon (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi

Work will also depend on where you chose to live. For example I live inland near Antequera where there are quite a lot of English and only 1 English plumber who is rushed off his feet with work. Unfortunately here a lot of the English are elderly, retired and cannot speak Spanish so only want a tradesman who speaks English. It will all depend on where you would like to live.


----------

